# No Tour for Dave Z



## dmbell (May 20, 2006)

UPDATE: He's in the Tour. Cyclingnews withdrew the original article.

Unbelieveably, CSC has left Dave Z off the list. Did he piss off Riis? Time for him to find a new team, Cancellara is crowding him. I'm depressed. We are left now to watch the doped up Astana squad fight it out with the doped up Valverde. At least Dave could have won the prologue and been in yellow for a few days. I'll be watching reruns of Southpark...

From Cyclingnews...
"Team CSC has also announced seven of its riders who are certain of a place on the team, along with a further four names who have been short listed for the final two spots.

After admitting himself in his column for Het dagblad van het Noorden that he did not fancy his chances of being named on the squad, Dutchman Karsten Kroon has been named on the definite list, along with Frank Schleck, Jens Voigt, Carlos Sastre, Kurt-Asle Arvesen, Fabian Cancellara and Stuart O'Grady.

The four riders who are vying for CSC's final two places are Bobby Julich, Inigo Cuesta, Nicki Sørensen and Lars Bak."


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

no dave z? I guess CSC don't really want a rider in yellow


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

CoLiKe20 said:


> no dave z? I guess CSC don't really want a rider in yellow


.. they think Frank Schleck will be in yellow ...


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

Not sure why they'd shortlist Julich over Dave Z. Seems that Dave can do just about everything better than Julich at this point.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Really? I thought we'd talked about how Dave Z can't really climb and Cancellara isn't a bad time trialist himself (and all around rider). Where does that leave Z?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

JChasse said:


> Not sure why they'd shortlist Julich over Dave Z. Seems that Dave can do just about everything better than Julich at this point.


i would guess its more for Julich's experience and the fact that he might be able to act more as a road captain that Dave Z. Add to that I don't think Dave can really outclimb Julich on a day to day basis although its clear that Dave has made big strides forward in that aera. I wonder why Riis is not taking em both because they are both real motors that can work hard.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> i would guess its more for Julich's experience and the fact that he might be able to act more as a road captain that Dave Z. Add to that I don't think Dave can really outclimb Julich on a day to day basis although its clear that Dave has made big strides forward in that aera. I wonder why Riis is not taking em both because they are both real motors that can work hard.


all the riders on that list are big motors. well except sastre on the flats but his not there to motor the flats anyway. 
Cancellara is clearly faster on the TTs these days than David. O'grady is another shot at the prologue and he will have the potential to take some of the flat stages if the wind is right and everything works perfectly. 
Sounds like sour american grapes to me....


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

den bakker said:


> all the riders on that list are big motors. well except sastre on the flats but his not there to motor the flats anyway.
> Cancellara is clearly faster on the TTs these days than David. O'grady is another shot at the prologue and he will have the potential to take some of the flat stages if the wind is right and everything works perfectly.
> Sounds like sour american grapes to me....


Not sure how you get sour grapes out of my repsonse I was just commenting that both Julich and Dave were good riders to have. As are many of the guys on that team. My commnets were more why you would choose Julich over Dave, try reading first then responding it helps.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> Not sure how you get sour grapes out of my repsonse I was just commenting that both Julich and Dave were good riders to have. As are many of the guys on that team. My commnets were more why you would choose Julich over Dave, try reading first then responding it helps.


should have been an answer to the thread in general and not a specific post. I guess I'll burn in eternal hell for this horrible mistake. 
Julich has 15 years of pro experience and has finished more tours than most. That count for something for some people I guess.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Look for DaveZ in Pink in 2008


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm suprised they took Kroon over Dave Z, Kurt-Asle Arvesen I can see he had a good Giro and is always there when you least expect him, but I've read even Kroon himself thought he shouldn't be going to the tour (wrote it in his newspaper column) weird.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

You all are forgetting that Cancellara got left off last year in favor of Zabriskie. It just so happens that Cancellara won both TTs in the Suisse and is the current WC in the TT discipline.

As much as I would have like to see DZ there, you can't fault the decision to go with the "hot" guy. Let's face it, DZ and FC are the same type of rider, and how many do you need on a Tour team?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Keep in mind Dave rode the Giro, he may just be plumb tuckered out and scheduled for the Vuelta instead. Too bad he never updates his blog anymore.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Kris Flatlander said:


> I'm suprised they took Kroon over Dave Z, Kurt-Asle Arvesen I can see he had a good Giro and is always there when you least expect him, but I've read even Kroon himself thought he shouldn't be going to the tour (wrote it in his newspaper column) weird.


Riis may be frantically trying to shore up support for himself at home, as his popularity is completely in the dumps right now. Plus this also may be a reaction to Dave Z probably leaving that squad at the end of the year.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

+1. 

Cancellara is doing the same things Dave does, only a tiny bit better right now. That CSC roster doesn't look too shabby. 



Creakyknees said:


> Keep in mind Dave rode the Giro, he may just be plumb tuckered out and scheduled for the Vuelta instead. Too bad he never updates his blog anymore.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> Let's face it, DZ and FC are the same type of rider, and how many do you need on a Tour team?


I don't completely agree. I'd rather have a big strong Classics guy who's proven his ability to get over some hills than Dave Z when it comes to flats and transitionary stages. Then again, maybe I'd rather have a funny guy with a hot wife after the stage is over. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

den bakker said:


> should have been an answer to the thread in general and not a specific post. I guess I'll burn in eternal hell for this horrible mistake.


Ha ha. I've been there. Responding to 32and3cross alonee is enough to get you in a verbal fight.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Riis may be frantically trying to shore up support for himself at home, as his popularity is completely in the dumps right now. Plus this also may be a reaction to Dave Z probably leaving that squad at the end of the year.



This sounds like the most plausible explanation.


----------



## dmbell (May 20, 2006)

cyclingnews seems to have retracted its story of who is going on CSC. And now, the news is about Zabreski signing the doping statement and Cancellara not wanting to sign it.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't like Cancellara's attitude.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Ha ha. I've been there. Responding to 32and3cross alonee is enough to get you in a verbal fight.



No fight here I just called you on your BS. Perfectly willing to discuss things with people but I don't have to blindly agree with you.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

from cyclingnews today:
Zabriskie is still awaiting for Team CSC to release names of the nine men who will represent the squad in the Tour de France. "I am sitting here in limbo, in space. ... I am waiting to see if I can go to the Tour," he said. "I should know in the next couple of days. The way I performed my chances should be good. I have improved a lot in mountains and I will help Carlos [Sastre] and Fränk [Schleck] in the mountains."


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Dave Z is not a climber but has made tremendous strides in the last couple of months having performed quite well in the Dauphine. Could they be leaving him home after just having ridden the Giro to build his form for the Vuelta, which is the weakest of the grand tours and with further improvement, Dave Z could crack the top 10, maybe even top 5 at the Vuelta.


----------



## dmbell (May 20, 2006)

Today's cyclingnews is actually recycled from a few days ago, and, again, cyclingnews removed the story that said he was not on the list without explanation. I really don't care whether he is or isn't the best choice - the simple fact is that he is the most entertaining rider in the peleton.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> No fight here I just called you on your BS. Perfectly willing to discuss things with people but I don't have to blindly agree with you.


Ah, good times, good times. I'm getting all choked up just thinking about it.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

He's staying home to focus on his stand up routine and singing for the press.


----------



## Martin dk (Sep 1, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Riis may be frantically trying to shore up support for himself at home, as his popularity is completely in the dumps right now. Plus this also may be a reaction to Dave Z probably leaving that squad at the end of the year.



How does picking Kroon over DZ affect Riis popularity in Denmark? Kroon is from Holland and DZ is quite popular i Denmark


regards
Martin/Denmark


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Final CSC list
Carlos Sastre, Frank Schleck, Jens Voigt, Stuart O'Grady, Fabian Cancellara, Inigo Cuesta, Kurt Asle Arvesen, Christian Vande Velde, David Zabriskie.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Lol*



den bakker said:


> Final CSC list
> Carlos Sastre, Frank Schleck, Jens Voigt, Stuart O'Grady, Fabian Cancellara, Inigo Cuesta, Kurt Asle Arvesen, Christian Vande Velde, David Zabriskie.


And we all got bent out of shape, called each other names, etc......for nothing, cuz the Zman is going.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

would not have been my choice but oh well.


----------



## Rsix (Oct 18, 2005)

That sucks for Dave. I was looking forward to seeing him in the TT.


----------



## dmbell (May 20, 2006)

Awesome, Dave's in - now I will watch! http://www.team-csc.com/ny_index.asp Can I change the name of this thread so people don't stay confused?...


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

latest from csc


Team CSC Announces Line-Up for Tour de France 2007


29-Jun-2007: The nine riders selected by Team CSC for this year's Tour de France are:

Carlos Sastre, Fränk Schleck, Jens Voigt, Stuart O'Grady, Fabian Cancellara, Inigo Cuesta, Kurt-Asle Arvesen, Christian Vande Velde and David Zabriskie.

"As always, it's been a very difficult decision. It may sound like a cliché, but again this year we have had the luxury in the fact that we have so many strong riders, who would be able to do well in Tour de France. We have tried to select a broad group of riders in order to make our mark throughout the entire race. In this way we will be able to make a difference in the general classification and at the same time we also have riders, who will be able to go for stage wins in all kinds of terrain. In Sastre and Schleck we have two great contenders for the general classification and of course we will be putting up a fight for the first yellow leader's jersey in London," says Kim Andersen.


----------

